# IBEW local 164?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

major pain said:


> Is there anyone from this local?


I'm sure there is.....whether or not they feel like replying is another story





major pain said:


> If so how are the people in this union?


The same as at any other job....be it union, non-union, construction or otherwise.





major pain said:


> Do they treat outsiders fairly?


"Outsider"?
Define what an "outsider" is?




major pain said:


> Are they taking apprentice's?


Apprentices are always being taken.....however the actual number accepted varies on many factors....least of which is not the current economic state.



major pain said:


> I am considering filling out a application but from some of the scary stories i am hearing from pay wages and people out of work for months or years im not sure if union could be for me.


The horror stories you hear are not true of 164 ~ if you had asked about 102: TRUE. 
Fill out an application ~ you have nothing to lose....but much to gain.




major pain said:


> Hopefully someone can shed some light in this matter and a little more, i am opened eye's and ear's.


Have I?

If not...ask more questions.


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

Celtic thanks for responding to my thread i greatly appreciate it.

I am a 32 year old trucker with a class A cdl, just starting to go back to school recently reason why i have not attended school during my life was due to family complication and having a kid

So the quickest way for me to make a few bucks was to get into the trucking buisness in which i hate literally.

Back to school to get my GED and from their i would like to take up a trade in either Electrical technology, Boilermaker, HVAC, maybe plumbing all four considering respectfully 

I am located in New Jersey Hudson County to be exact.

Hoping someone on this forum could shed some light that lives in my county or the surroundings with some insight of union/non-union apprenticeship program's or would it be worth while to get my self in a tech school was thinking Bergen county technical school for either Electrical, HVAC/Energy technology or taking a course in welding and going to my local union for the boilermaker apprenticeship program either or im still going to take the classes for welding that is guaranteed. 

I love working with my hands and getting down and dirty, i use to work for a drilling company out here couple of years back as a drillers helper/apprentice (prosonic drilling) but got into a nasty car accident, the accident was so bad that they claimed me dead until i reached the hospital and revived me back to life, so i ended losing the job they gave me a 3 month grace period for me to return back to work but i was injured badly and still stitched up during those month's.

I miss that kind of aspect of work and would wish to return to something similar in trade, so i picked those choices. 

I will have time to think about until i can get my hands on my GED and look for a teacher to teach me the trade maybe you guys can help me out since i could not find a boilermaker forum i guess this would be the best place to ask. 

Help me out guy's and thank's for taking the time to read my post.

How is the job sourcing around my area with either or fields?

would i be better off getting into Electrical, HVAC rather then Boiler maker?

how hard is it to get into the union or a non-union apprentice program around my way would it be better off going to a community college?

Do you guy's think im to old to get into these kind of field's?

Any professional answer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IBEWLocal164 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am a member of IBEW Local 164. 

I can tell you a few things about it related to your posts.

If you join Local 164 you wouldnt be an "outsider". You would be welcomed as a Brother.

The over all work picture is horrid right now. There are many men out of work and it doesnt look like its going to get better anytime soon. Most of that has to do with just an unhealthy economy. "No money to build, nothing gets built, men dont work."

Getting into the apprentice program isnt that difficult when times are good, but the steps are the same. Call the hall 201-265-1700 and ask them the proper procedure for filling out an application. I think they only do it on thursdays or something. Once you finish your apprecticeship you will simply be a journeyman electrician. if you want to become a licensed electrician, there is much more involved. Look towards the State for that information.

In my opinion, stick to driving for now. If youre not set on any specific trade, find the union halls for any trade you would like to join, and go fill out the applications. Who ever calls you first (could be a year away for all i know) accept the job.

IBEW 164's hall is in Bergen County just off 17 past the Paramus Mall....65 Robin Rd (dunno zip)

Thanks
Good Luck.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt to apply. Check it out and see what they are offering. an apprenticeship is an excellent way to learn a trade.


----------

